# Michael Jackson is dead.



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 25, 2009)

_But all the while you hear the creature creeping up behind
You're out of time..._

Michael Jackson Dies | TMZ.com

Looks like a heart attack... well that certainly puts an end to those shows at the O2 he was going to do!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP that weird, talented man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope thats not real. MJ is just too full of entertainment.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

the only confirmed source is TMZ, but it has cascaded down to other news sites such as Sky so they must consider TMZ reliable.


----------



## cddragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> RIP that weird, talented man.


----------



## sami (Jun 25, 2009)

reports are coming in everywhere though, but like SS said, might be TMZ influenced


----------



## hairychris (Jun 25, 2009)

BBC haven't confirmed either way.

Weird.

Almost sounds like some sort of stunt but waiting & seeing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just about to post this. Is a mighty shame, but he was incredible damaged.


----------



## Senensis (Jun 25, 2009)

Apparently he "just" suffered from a heart attack and was admited in the ER. He is not declared dead yet (at least from my sources)...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

Its on the news. He's dead. :/


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2009)

okay, so the facts are: michael jackson's heart stopped, and he wasn't breathing when the ambulance picked him up. so i'm going to wait until they've actually announced a TOD at the hospital and confirmed his death, before believing he's actually dead.

it's making major headlines, so i'm thinking they'd all be extremely embarassed if he survived, having to make new headlines about him not being dead. they should be announcing something like "michael jackson rushed to hospital from cardiac arrest" or something like that, and not "michael jackson dead". they don't fugging know!

i hate sensationalist journalism.

as for the actual case, it's really sad, because 1: the guy's only 50, and 2: he's been such a big thing in the world of music. the guy has always been insanely messed up, no doubt about that, but he's made a big impact. i loved his music when i was a kid, and there's still no denying his incredible talent.

i hope he lives, but from the conditions reported, he's probably dead or going to die


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 25, 2009)

was just about to post this myself. CNN say he's critical but not dead, i'd go with them tbh seeing as they're like the biggest news network on the planet after BBC


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Yahoo and MSN show that he was rushed to a hospital.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

BBC is saying TMZ reports are 'unconfirmed'.

his death would seem very convenient a month before he's due to play the UK


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm keeping my hopes up.
TMZ? Seriously? TMZ does *reporting* now?


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 25, 2009)

There's a new vid up on BBC right now.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 25, 2009)

BBC has a live stream up about it.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 25, 2009)

The bigger news agencies seem to have trouble saying for sure because they're hamstrung by healthcare privacy laws. TMZ, being bottom-feeding papparazzi, appear to cite sources that suggest that they did not respect said laws. So, TMZ could very well be right.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2009)

At least he can still perform thriller.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2009)

TMZ's sources were people who were there when he was picked up. they said he wasn't breathing. yeah.


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 25, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> At least he can still perform thriller.



Post of the decade!


----------



## MTech (Jun 25, 2009)

It's on mor emajor news now but TMZ..


Posted Jun 25th 2009 5:20PM by TMZ Staff




We've just learned *Michael Jackson* has died. He was 50. 

Michael suffered a cardiac arrest earlier this afternoon at his Holmby Hills home and paramedics were unable to revive him. We're told when paramedics arrived Jackson had no pulse and they never got a pulse back.

A source tells us Jackson was dead when paramedics arrived. A cardiologist at UCLA tells TMZ Jackson died of cardiac arrest.

Once at the hospital, the staff tried to resuscitate him but he was completely unresponsive.

We're told one of the staff members at Jackson's home called 911.

La Toya ran in the hospital sobbing after Jackson was pronounced dead.

Michael is survived by three children: Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr., Paris Michael Katherine Jackson and Prince "Blanket" Michael Jackson II.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> At least he can still perform thriller.



So rude....although funny....still rude.


Didn't stop me from laughing though. I do have to say.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 25, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> At least he can still perform thriller.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

MTech said:


> It's on mor emajor news now but TMZ..
> 
> 
> Posted Jun 25th 2009 5:20PM by TMZ Staff
> ...



Um, first post.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 25, 2009)

The thriller thing was funny... first of a million jokes, i'm sure!

LA Times confirms it.

RIP Michael, you are now a legend.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 25, 2009)

Too soon for that thriller remark, but I guess it was coming either way. I still . 

Wow, the king of pop is dead, long live the king.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 25, 2009)

sad day for the music world and for many peoples but maybe the best for him since he didn't make any news with his music but rather his private live. If its true.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm waiting for someone to jump down Stealth's throat for the joke. I suppose I'll wait until it's completely confirmed.




*Edit*
My grandmother was just talking about this. "Damn...Ed McMahon, Farrah..now Michael..it's sad ain't it? When Jesus called Ed home he gave him two white women to keep him company...praise Him"


I don't even think she was joking...I wonder about that woman


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> Post of the decade!



meh. I was going to post it but after thinking about it I didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2009)

If they jump down my throat im jump down theirs with all 5000 of my posts 


It is actually too bad he died (if he has) cause he was generally fairly entertaining.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

It just hit MSN.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2009)

it's a bit too soon to start with the jokes, no?

the bbc is reporting that TMZ is incredibly reliable and accurate, so they might just be right.

i'm not denying it, of course, odds say he's dead. i'm just waiting for proper confirmation first.

farah fawcett just died too, and now we've got michael jackson probably going too. seems like we're in that age when all the "old" celebrities are dieing. notice the celebrities who have died the last year or two were mostly famous in the same eras. it's sad to see them go, but that's life.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 25, 2009)

Local news switched over to Brian Williams, must mean it's official. LA Times was the first "legit" media source to confirm it.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuck me this is going all over the place now  There are now reports that it's not even him!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

It's on CNN now too.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 25, 2009)

mods are pissed, i'm sure... think of the masses of duplicate threads they'll probably have to lock now


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm making this thread because, besides being primarily a metalhead, Michael Jackson is a huge influence in my life and in the way I see music (he is probably the reason why I never dismissed pop and analyzed it before making judgements). According to multiple reports, he is probably dead right now, as a result of a comatose. 

LA Times says he died, CNN doesn't confirm it yet. Anyway, I'm very sad and I felt like making a thread to celebrate this great artist. 



Michael, if you really died, may God be with you. You'll be missed.


----------



## groph (Jun 25, 2009)

Turn on CNN


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

I went on Sickipedia to see how wuick those people are. The site is down, too busy. Theres going to be some dark shit on there tomorrow.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 25, 2009)

BBC also says now that he is dead.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 25, 2009)

Just saw it on TV as weird as it sounds I knew those UK dates wouldn't happen but I never thought it would be because of this!


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

Now that he's gone, I have a reason not to hate justin timberlake so much.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 25, 2009)

A musical genius. Forever the King of Pop. RIP


----------



## raifo (Jun 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> RIP that weird, talented man.


 ditto, very talented musician. but yeah, he was nuts  hopefully that didnt come off too disrespectfuly


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2009)

BBC live, said he has just died...

I liked his music when I was young (like 4)

sad day indeed

RIP MJ!


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 25, 2009)

What the fuck


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/89440-michael-jackson-is-dead.html


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 25, 2009)

i did a search and found this

Is Michael Jackson Alive?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Zoltta said:


> i did a search and found this
> 
> Is Michael Jackson Alive?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/85746-michael-jackson.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/89440-michael-jackson-is-dead.html


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 25, 2009)

fucking hell, ya know, this has got to be the soonest jokes have started flying around after a death, like... ever!! Although to be fair, it's been about 20 years in the making, so unlike Diana and Jade Goodie, these jokes were pretty much pre-written


----------



## NecroSamist (Jun 25, 2009)

Watchin it on CNN now, pretty crazy.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey, I know about this threads, but I made a thread to celebrate his legacy, not exactly to talk about his death. I wanted to make it for people to post videos and talk about memories involving him. Not sure if I'm right, but this is the way I see it...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah haha i've been hearing MJ jokes all day sadly lol.

RIP.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 25, 2009)

The first link is an appreciation thread that was made a month ago.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP, maestro.


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

BBC confirmed it. The guy is dead. RIP, completely out of the blue, quite a shocker.


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)

> Yeah haha i've been hear MJ jokes all day sadly lol.



 Well, that's gonna be his legacy. Dude brought it upon himself for being such a freakshow, and not (at the least) admitting his psychological issues. There are no Chuck Shuldiner jokes.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 25, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The first link is an appreciation thread that was made a month ago.



And no one's replied to it since then. Let it go.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't say I'm too surprised, but it's a loss to the world of music all the same. I expect there will lots of jokes flying around soon.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 25, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Yeah haha i've been hearing MJ jokes all day sadly lol.
> 
> RIP.



Too soon?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> There are no Chuck Shuldiner jokes.



Well...to be honest no one really cared about Chuck Schuldiner that much


----------



## Joose (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely one of the most talented people to ever be a part of the Music Business.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jun 25, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well...to be honest no one really cared about Chuck Schuldiner that much



No, its not really that it's that Micheal Jackson is much more well known obviously, so there is bound to be jokes. Especially with all the shit he's been through/done. 

I can't think of any jokes that would even work with Chuck Schuldiner.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

Death, dead, coincidence?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> No, its not really that it's that Micheal Jackson is much more well known obviously, so there is bound to be jokes. Especially with all the shit he's been through/done.
> 
> I can't think of any jokes that would even work with Chuck Schuldiner.



That's my point. He wasn't as well known. And if we're on the topic, as much as I make light of the subject..I hold Wacko Jacko in higher regard.






Dead?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 25, 2009)

I only liked

Smooth Criminal
Thriller
Billie Jean


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)

> Well...to be honest no one really cared about Chuck Schuldiner that much



 




> I can't think of any jokes that would even work with Chuck Schuldiner.



Because he was a normal, decent human being.


----------



## whisper (Jun 25, 2009)

It's one of those crazy things, like when Dime was murdered. Unreal.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor Jacko. I grew up with his music. 

So it goes...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> Because he was a normal, decent human being.



Wait wait now...I'm not even a Jackson fan..but even though the man had some screws loose (quite a few)..he didn't seem to be a bad person...of course I could be wrong, don't know the man personally. Same with Chuck..however on a musical level clearly one accomplished a lot more than the other. I meant on a grand scale, Jackson's death is making a bigger impact as he was a massive music legend. Let's not turn this into a "how great Chuck is" thing..because he wasn't all that miraculous and if we're going note for note between the two Jacko still comes out on top


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jun 25, 2009)

i was listening to him since the late 80s, i remember the first ever album i owned was "Bad" on cassette, most of my musical influenced came from him, at least on a melodic level.

did anyone remember his film Moonwalker? ah, good days.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 25, 2009)

Jesus Christ 

Is Michael Jackson A Zombie Yet?

People do NOT hang about!

In any event, I didn't know Geoff Goldbloom died today too!!!!!!!


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 25, 2009)

wouldn't it be crazy if this was some kind of hoax. I mean if anyone was gonna do something like he seems like he would be the one to do it.

because he was supposed to do all those shows right?

but thats just a bit crazuy i think


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Wait..Jeff Goldblum died? Really


----------



## Blind Faith (Jun 25, 2009)

Awh man that sucks


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)

> Wait wait now...I'm not even a Jackson fan..but even though the man had some screws loose (quite a few)..he didn't seem to be a bad person...of course I could be wrong, don't know the man personally. Same with Chuck..however on a musical level clearly one accomplished a lot more than the other. I meant on a grand scale, Jackson's death is making a bigger impact as he was a massive music legend. Let's not turn this into a "how great Chuck is" thing..because he wasn't all that miraculous and if we're going note for note between the two Jacko still comes out on top





Jackson helped redefine pop (well, _*maybe*_, who knows who turns the gears of pop music behind the scenes, I've never actually seen him constructing music on his own with an instrument or otherwise), and Shuldiner helped redefine the extreme ends of metal assuredly with his own two hands and unmodified voice. Take what you want from that based on what's relevant to your ears. 

Edit: * Variant has no interest in a pissing match over Jackson's life, music, or otherwise... really.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2009)

Merged all MJ threads into this one. Keep it repsectful, folks. While I have my own mixed feelings about this, let's not turn this into a flame fest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow . . . I'm not going to lie and say that I was a huge fan while he was alive, however, I did respect him for the musician he was because I knew he revolutionized pop music, and it is a damn shame that such an icon of music died so suddenly and fairly young.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

That was only really bad in America, the rest of the world didn't care nearly as much. 
In Roman times people only cared about 1 thing when it came to sex, attractiveness. Age, gender, race were not part of the equation.

And in the words of Bill Maher, at the age of 10, I would rather get jerked off by a pop star than get the shit kicked out of me by schoolyard bullies.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> 1. Jackson helped redefine pop (well, _*maybe*_, who knows who turns the gears of pop music behind the scenes, I've never actually seen him constructing music on his own with an instrument or otherwise), and Shuldiner helped redefine the extreme ends of metal assuredly with his own two hands and unmodified voice. Take what you want from that based on what's relevant to your ears.
> 
> 2. Jackson touched kids.  That'll never be be cool in life or death or in light of someone's musical success or contributions.



To be honest he never admitted it and there was no hardcore proof. And those that came forth with such allegations were questionable. So we can't say for certain. You'd want to have all your facts together before you label someone with something that serious. And like I said..for all you know Chuck could have been...you don't know the man personally. Let's not go putting people you DON'T KNOW into any positive or negative lights.

From a musical standpoint I actually hated a lot of Chuck's stuff and whereas I'm not exactly a Jackson fan, lots of his songs were too good to deny. So his passing, while still not earth shattering by any means to me, is still pretty sad news.


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)

^
I'm just going to agree to disagree here and honor Modman Shannon's request. I stand by my original statement, and if we're all going to be pragmatic here, we should accept that his bizarre and sketchy *public persona* (as opposed to Chuck's, who was highly regarded by almost all who met and knew him... which is why I used him as an example, *NOT* because he's better or whatever) will likely yield as many jokes as lamentations in the wake of his passing. That's all.


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP a very badly screwed-up and tortured human being. The poor guy was raised as a performing animal by his father, and by all accounts of those who knew him, he was no more than 10 years old mentally and emotionally. He was completely unable to function in society.


----------



## Blind Faith (Jun 25, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wait..Jeff Goldblum died? Really



Hold on WHAT!!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2009)

Farrah Fawcett died today too...

It's a sad day today...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Blind Faith said:


> Hold on WHAT!!



Yeah I know..now THIS I want coverage on. Jeff kicked ass


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 25, 2009)

I want coverage on Iran, which now no-one will give 2 shits about, to me the most tragic recent death by far was that of Neda Agha-Soltan.

Sad that MJ died, but he is still only one man and not deserving of the endless attention that will now be heading his way.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh my god, the CIA assassinated MJ in order to divert attention away from Iran!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 25, 2009)

I read about Farah earlier, the MJ death is so unexpected
well.. even the weird die young


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 25, 2009)

He influenced me musically from a young age, but I seriously didn't see him being very productive or inspiring musically ever again, sad the guy died, however it doesn't effect me a great deal more than when some guy I never knew across the street dies.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 25, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> I read about Farah earlier, the MJ death is so unexpected
> well.. even the weird die young



They were actually saying that cardiac arrest is pretty common in his age group.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 25, 2009)

this has been one all-round shit day


----------



## leandroab (Jun 25, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> I want coverage on Iran, which now no-one will give 2 shits about, to me the most tragic recent death by far was that of Neda Agha-Soltan.
> 
> Sad that MJ died, but he is still only one man and not deserving of the endless attention that will now be heading his way.



QFTMFT bro!

i saw the video, it's pretty shocking... fucking ruthless gratuitous violence


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2009)

TimSE said:


> this has been one all-round shit day


seriously, I found a dead baby rabbit in my yard


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)

FYI: Goldblum is not dead... it's an internet hoax.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, this got stickied?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, this got stickied?



I had a serious LOL moment when I saw that.


What are you listening to?

The rules of metal..

Interview questions: Whitechapel

Myspace.com


MICHAEL JACKSON IS DEAD..wtf?


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> FYI: Goldblum is not dead... it's an internet hoax.



Yeah just saw that too  Why him of all people? What complete fuckin tool was sitting there thinking "hmm, Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson died today, who else could complete this to make it a hat trick......  JEFF GOLDBLUM!"  Fuckin idiots...


----------



## Vladicov (Jun 25, 2009)

sad day for sure, The Beat it solo used to be my ring tone


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

There are already jokes going around about his death, I'm not going to repeat the one I got sent, too soon me thinks

Doesn't take people long does it


Wonder what will happen to his kids


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

We still have never really seen what his kids even look like.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 25, 2009)

Man, this thread is going in all directions. Jokes are a bit stupid at this time IMHO.

Whoever MJ _was_, you got to _respect_ his accomplishments, wich will most likely never be equalled. Today, many people around the world are floored by this. Way more than if it was anybody else. MJ was the icon of his generation (like Elvis Presley and The Beatles) and it is a great artist that has left us. In pop music, there was _before_ MJ and there is _after_ MJ.



Koshchei said:


> RIP a very badly screwed-up and tortured human being. The poor guy was raised as a performing animal by his father, and by all accounts of those who knew him, he was no more than 10 years old mentally and emotionally. He was completely unable to function in society.



This. Just try to be normal after that. _Anybody_ would be fucked up.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah he was always vigilant about hiding their identity from the public, don't blame him really, the media has no shame


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 25, 2009)

jeez..... 
one second everyones talking about him the next his dead....

maybe i had something to do with it.... i did just learn the beat it riff on guitar the other day, randomly


----------



## Harry (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuck, I just got out of bed, only to read about this.

RIP


----------



## C-PIG (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P MJ


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 25, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS -- MJ MISSING FROM HOSPITAL. BLACK PANTHER SPOTTED ESCAPING THROUGH WINDOW!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I had a serious LOL moment when I saw that.
> 
> 
> What are you listening to?
> ...







There we go!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

My bass player has no shame

Already I have got 3 separate messages with jokes about MJ


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 25, 2009)

MJ was definitely an eccentric bird, but he is undoubtedly the greatest entertainer of our time, perhaps all-time. Considering the last ten years of his life, it's easy to forget what he meant to music, to pop culture and to international influence. His death resonates worldwide and his genius can not be minimized or forgotten. RIP MJ. Your work is the soundtrack of so many people's lives.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 25, 2009)

I was a massive MJ fan as a child, I can't say that this new makes me sad, I feel for his family but I can't help but feel that it will be better without the crazy headlines about MJ and without the continuing public decline of an artist that once inspired the world.

RIP Michael, I hope you find a peace in death that you were unable to find in life and may you be remembered only for the incredible performer that you once was.


----------



## RG7 (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP Micheal Jackson. 
Poor soul...God saved him.


----------



## Severance (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadness that he's dead he was a great musical mind.

also better beat it cover that is metal:




Also s7eve no matter how much of a bad mood I'm in i swear your avatar brings a smile to my face. Damn devil kangaroo.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 25, 2009)

High five!
.
.
.

anyone??

...

anyone???

When I heard I said "didn't he technically die decades ago?" but I guess I'm being harsh.

Or am I if even robot chicken made a skit about the real michael jackson being abducted by aliens and coming back to earth and kicking fake michael jacksons ass.

Oh well... sucks that he died so young, his name will live on!!! in many good and bad ways.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 26, 2009)

Though his heart is no longer beating, Disney has inspected the body and declared that the high quality plastic exterior makes him a great candidate for Animatronics.




Encyclopedia Dramatica and co are having a field day with this stuff.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 26, 2009)

s7eve said:


> RIP Michael, I hope you find a peace in death that you were unable to find in life and may you be remembered only for the incredible performer that you once was.



Amen.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP MJ. Much respect for him!


----------



## Explorer (Jun 26, 2009)

At some point a few years ago, I bought my kid a collection of Jackson music. He had only seen the MJ of whackiness, and had no idea of the music MJ had made from childhood onward. He wound up studying those recordings to really gain an understanding of groove and backup. 

I remember seeing a documentary about the making of the "We are the World" benefit track, and it was interesting to hear MJ's ideas on things that would drive the track forward and thicken it up. That documentary convinced me that MJ had a deep understanding of great pop music and its construction.

I'm sorry about the traumas that MJ so obviously passed through in childhood. Although his creativity hasn't been evident for quite a while, he really made some incredible music during his lifetime.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 26, 2009)

crap, i have double posted..just created a thread too...

MJ rip. I think you didn't get teh right management you deserved, but Thriller and Bad will always be the albums which defined modern pop music

Ralphy


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael is, was, and most defintely still is the man. I may joke about it, but I don't think for even one second that he ever touched a kid inappropriately.

Strangely enough, Matt and Trey probably had it right in their Michael Jackson episode of South Park. Michael had an extremely fucked up childhood that consisted of him -- and remember this is at age FOUR -- either getting up on stage and sacrificing his entire youth to sing and dance, or getting the everloving SHIT beat out of him by his own father.

This resulted in a man who, now having limitless access to an untold amount of riches, attempting to recreate the childhood he never experienced. Unfortunately, this was perverted by the fact that he just was not himself a child, but an adult, and in our society any adult who likes the company of a child is automatically a child molester.

Hell, any guy sitting in a park just enjoying his own surroundings gets strange looks and assumptions of pedophilia. Our society is shit, to be honest.

But we haven't even begun to scrape the tip of the iceberg, here. As the days, weeks, months, and years pass, we're probably going to see one of two things happen. His story will get even more bizarre and twisted as strange facts come out describing his later years, or he is going to be completely and publicly exonerated of all negative images and stereotypes. There are just TOO many people out there who were positively affected by him and his music for his later years to change any perception of him.

There are a few defining generations of fans of Michael. Those who were around for his early years during the Jackson 5 days and who may or may not have continued following him during his career, and there are those of us who grew up idolizing the man during the 1980s and early 1990s.

My generation experienced the flashy Michael Jackson who literally floated on the dance floor, who defied gravity and walked on the moon whilst still being anchored to our earth. And when we saw this, we wanted to do it too. We practiced and practiced, and most likely we were absolutely shit at it, but we were convinced that we could moonwalk like the master. And when we saw another kid doing it, we would immediately jump up and show him how it was truly done -- even though we were awful.

Michael Jackson was a pop star that transcended nearly all generational divides. He REDEFINED pop music, acting as not just a singer, but co-producing a lot of his stuff. I won't sit here and act like he was responsible for all of his own music, but you're fucking dead wrong if you think all he did was sing. The way he moved captured the imagination of every kid who saw him around the ENTIRE FUCKING WORLD. Popular opinion of him may have shifted in the late 90s and 2000s in the US, but in the rest of the world he is just as loved now as he was the day he first moonwalked to Billy Jean.

I believe that unless some crippling and damning evidence comes out soon that "Whacko Jacko" will be almost completely wiped from the memory of US pop history, as well.

Stream of consciousness post over, maybe I'll organize it into something more presentable tomorrow.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 26, 2009)

its definately a shame

but:
a.) im surprised this didnt happen earlier from all the shit he was dealing with
b.) he didnt turn into a faerie and fly away back into space
c.) pull and men in black and expose that an alien race is actually living among us

poor (mentally) MJ 
RIP


----------



## Ishan (Jun 26, 2009)

Two words : Beat It! One of the best song on earth!
That man redefined pop music, that's pretty good in my book hehe
RIP

@Clydefrog : We say the exact same thing and I didn't read your post before I posted  I guess it's a common thought


----------



## Fionn (Jun 26, 2009)

> Michael is, was, and most defintely still is the man. I may joke about it, but I don't think for even one second that he ever touched a kid inappropriately.
> 
> Strangely enough, Matt and Trey probably had it right in their Michael Jackson episode of South Park. Michael had an extremely fucked up childhood that consisted of him -- and remember this is at age FOUR -- either getting up on stage and sacrificing his entire youth to sing and dance, or getting the everloving SHIT beat out of him by his own father.
> 
> ...



You sir are a fucking legend! That was an EPIC post and I couldn't agree more!

Rep to you!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 26, 2009)

am i the only one that doesnt really care he died? sure it sucks that hes dead but what the hell only because he makes some fancy songs his death is suddenly more important then something else.

every day people die...

and every one that is exploding to tell jokes DELIVER TO ME i love them

and now i feel like a bastard with no emotions


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> and now i feel like a bastard with no emotions



it's called being a man


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 26, 2009)

Clydefrog said:


> kICKASS POST



Fuckin ay my man, very very well said, that's exactly what I was saying to my gf last night when we first heard. I mean, as I already said in a previous post, his death - over anyone elses ever - is going to be more publicly and acceptably mocked. I mean, we haven't even got out of the first 24 hours yet and people are getting text messages, people have made websites for fucks sake!! It took at least a week for the first seatbelt joke to emerge when Diana died!

Eccentric or not, I think it's unacceptable to point the finger at the man without giving it some thought. His involvement with children was merely escapism. Who else builds a theme park in their back garden ffs! People even get iffy about that! Like it was some elaborate kiddie trap or something, pfft. 

Michael said it best himself (I think it was in that Oprah interview) - We all immediately associate the bedroom with sex. The bedroom is just where you sleep, and as a child it's where you play.

So a few money hungry bitches with kids come along and get their kid to testify for money and fame because they know he's eccentric enough for the seed of doubt to be planted. And it snowballed, big time, and now we've ended up here - it's perfectly acceptable for everyone (I bet even professional comedians do it soon too) to cheapen his life and disrespect his death.


----------



## DavyH (Jun 26, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> - it's perfectly acceptable for everyone (I bet even professional comedians do it soon too) to cheapen his life and disrespect his death.


 
It was acceptable to take the piss out of him while he was alive, why should this change? Sorry, that would be hypocritical. There are _always _jokes at death - one of the funniest things that ever happened to my family was as a direct result of my father dying and it was a necessary part of the process - and no matter how crass they may be they frequently cover deep emotional pain.


However, back to the subject: I was never a fan but the man was a genius.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 26, 2009)

Right, so, because we were already at it when he was alive we shouldn't stop, cos ya know, that would be a real inconvenience. :/

I'm sure the event with your father was legitimate grief and of course necessary, as you say, but I'll be fucked if the people creating websites and sending texts are doing it because they're deeply grieved and need a release  Come the fuck on son, pull the other one. All I'm saying is I bet the unwritten rules fly out the fuckin window on this one. There will be no grace period before the pros have at it.

Jade Goodie was a fucking tool, and a much more vile and useless person than Michael Jackson, and now look. The press made her into a fucking saint and now you can't mention her name without people letting out enormously over proportioned sighs of whoa.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP and fuck all of the people who made your life a total misery and who will still continue to use your name to make money 

Michael Jackson is still a fantastic artist and just became immortal 

Respect for what you've accomplished


----------



## DavyH (Jun 26, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Jade Goodie was a fucking tool, and a much more vile and useless person than Michael Jackson, and now look. The press made her into a fucking saint and now you can't mention her name without people letting out enormously over proportioned sighs of whoa.


 
No dissent there. I'm at a loss trying to explain what's happened to the British public, where the fuck has the famous British reserve gone? It looks like it left the day the bimbo and the tunnel met.... I cannot believe the outpourings of public grief that seem to have become commonplace in the UK.

Yes a lot of what's being said and written is cruel and more than likely unjust (since nothing was ever proven or disproven I'll reserve all opinions). It always happens.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 26, 2009)

Like i said before, I´m very sad with this fact and I still find it hard to believe. Sure, he wasn´t active for a long time, but it doesn´t matter, I had faith in his comeback and I wanted to see him rocking again. 

My first record ever was a We Are the World vynil and I remember asking my mother to buy it to me just because MJ was in it. I still have this record and Off the Wall, Thriller and Bad (I never had Dangerous but I want to listen to it now). 

Thinking deeper about it, I was reading a newspaper, and while everyone calls him King of Pop I think his legacy is deeper. He is a milestone in music, not just in pop, musicians of every possible style are fans of him and his impact was just something that can´t be topped. 

I appreciate him more like a King of Music than just a King of Pop. A true artist, for real. And he even helped me like Rock and Metal with stuff like Beat It, which is just pure fucking rock with Eddie Van Halen on guitar. 

And what I think is also cool is that he composed stuff for my other favorite hobby: Games! Moonwalker, of course, and even the soundtrack to Sonic 3, disguised as Scirocco in the credits! And he also composed Do the Bartman, from the Simpsons soundtrack, in the early nineties. Awesome stuff!!

Even though he had lots of problems and controversy, his legacy is bigger, and that´s what matters! Michael, _I never can say goodbye_ to you...


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jun 26, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> RIP and fuck all of the people who made his life a total misery!
> 
> Michael Jackson was a fantastic artist and just became immortal



I completely agree. I never knew life without him. He just seemed larger than life ya know? His amount of success is astronomical... that alone should move people. 

BTW, if any of you New Yorkers heard a guy driving around in a Ford Explorer blasting Michael Jackson in the Holland Tunnel...it was me.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 26, 2009)

Considering _everyone_ spent the last 20 years making a freak show of the poor man, I'm not at all behind the endless array of tributes I know are coming.

Rest well, Mr. Jackson. That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 26, 2009)

AngelVivaldi said:


> I completely agree. I never knew life without him. He just seemed larger than life ya know? His amount of success is astronomical... that alone should move people.
> 
> BTW, if any of you New Yorkers heard a guy driving around in a Ford Explorer blasting Michael Jackson in the Holland Tunnel...it was me.



I did the same thing yesterday, just cranked a lot of MJ with the windows opened so everyone could hear it!!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP 

he will be a KING forever


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 26, 2009)

A cool thing he did and not everyone knows it was him, although the sound is totally related to him. 

Bart Simpson - Do the Bartman


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 26, 2009)

the thing about Michael Jackson that always struck me was not only his amazing voice control and dancing skills, but his charisma as well.

it seems strange to me that he was so infintile when on stage he seemed so emotionally mature. I'll never understand why that was.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## liamh (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P
Musical genius..
That came from nowhere, just goes to show that you can go at anytime, carpe diem.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 26, 2009)

MJ dies of food poisoning. He ate some 12 year old nuts.


But for real, i love jackson 5 and his solo stuff. Baby Be Mine is a badass song!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 26, 2009)

^ 


Scar Symmetry said:


> it's called being a man


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 26, 2009)

Guys - this thread is about the death of MJ. Please if you're gonna be a douche and post ill thoughts about someone who has just recently passed, don't complain if/when you get the hammer. If you don't have anything nice or memorable to say GTFO.


----------



## King Fisher (Jun 26, 2009)

Shine on you crazy diamond.
But it's OK guys, Quincy Jones is still alive, he is the one that really matters 
R.I.P. MJ.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 26, 2009)

what an eccentric, talented soul. May he rest in peace. 
and to everyone else, BEAT IT!!! show em how funky, strong is your fight...
this is for you, MJ


----------



## march (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not a fan, thought I did listen to the "Bad" album quite a bit as a kid. Every now and then I'd fire up "Dirty Diana" pretty loud in the car. I got into Steve Stevens because of him, you know ?

Fucking shame he had to go so soon, and have so much BS thrown his way over the years, with all those leeches trying to rip him off one way or the other (lawsuits etc). And I hope his kids do ok, with all the vultures out there that are going to try to get their "cut", now that he's gone.

Some guy at work bought a ticket to see him live in London in July, he was so enthusiastic about it, I feel for him ...



liamh said:


> ... carpe diem.



Carpe diem mate


----------



## Cyco Nino (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sad! Still hope he will dance and sing in heaven. Jacko you were great! 
R.I.P.


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 26, 2009)

he deserves quite a lot of respect for bringing us the music video!


----------



## crayzee (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest in peace. He's left a gap and pretty huge page in the history books. Talented, innovative, one of a kind.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

Made some great music during his time. RIP


----------



## playstopause (Jun 26, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Guys - this thread is about the death of MJ. Please if you're gonna be a douche and post ill thoughts about someone who has just recently passed, don't complain if/when you get the hammer. *If you don't have anything nice or memorable to say GTFO*.



Amen. Worth quoting.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jun 26, 2009)

satriani here:


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jun 26, 2009)

I must confess that I was never a fan of the man, but the guitar work Steve Stevens did on "Dirty Diana" was incredible.

Still, as a friend said on the matter "At least now a monster we all have created can hopefully now find some peace".


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 26, 2009)

Happens every time. Once someone dies, everyone becomes "fans".


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 26, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Guys - this thread is about the death of MJ. Please if you're gonna be a douche and post ill thoughts about someone who has just recently passed, don't complain if/when you get the hammer. If you don't have anything nice or memorable to say GTFO.



Thank you!  Some of those are getting out of hands...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 26, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Happens every time. Once someone dies, everyone becomes "fans".



Maybe those posers on myspace, but I always genuinely respected him, have you seen the guy fucking dance? he makes everyone else look like victims of hyponotoad, or super epileptic seizure robots.


----------



## Severance (Jun 26, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> satriani here:





lol i doubt they even noticed who he was lol.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 26, 2009)

i think its funny that in the last 5 or so years, whenever someone mentions MJ or you see him on the news, all the bad things about him are pointed out. CHILD MOLESTER! PEDOPHILE! etc etc. Pretty sure thats the first thing alot of people think.

Of course how convenient now that hes dead the respect and love comes out for him and all that he has done. I wonder if half these "fans" you see on tv talking about him respected this man or actually listened to him music before he died

The media is killing it already though, no doubt. We need to see more things about men who recently died like Ed Freeman or Darrel Powers


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 27, 2009)

Well we had the MJ appreciation thread just a few weeks ago here so it's safe to say most of us are not the fake "fans" metal_head666 was talking about.

I for one was really looking forward to his comeback tour since I never got to see him live... so much for that.


----------



## Fionn (Jun 27, 2009)

> it seems strange to me that he was so infintile when on stage he seemed so emotionally mature. I'll never understand why that was.



Cause that was all he did from like the age of 4/5! He never got the chance to learn any social skills at a young age cause his dad made him work like forever!!!

i really pity MJ, fuck living like that! R.I.P!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 27, 2009)

Fionn said:


> Cause that was all he did from like the age of 4/5! He never got the chance to learn any social skills at a young age cause his dad made him work like forever!!!
> 
> i really pity MJ, fuck living like that! R.I.P!



well yeah sure that's obvious, what I was saying is I don't know how he had the capacity to perform emotionally mature pieces when he was clearly not mature in personality. get me?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty fucking gutted, to be honest. Now every mother trucker is going to start listening to his music - even the ones who were accusing him of being a kiddy fiddler.

"Ahhh lurrv liddel maikel..."

RIP buddy.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sure somebody's posted this already, but MJ + Sega = motherfucking win.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP MJ


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2009)

I completely forgot how much of an absolute showman he was too. 

Live in Bucharest.. he ends the show with a ROCKET PACK. Switcheroo with a trained pro to fly off the stage...and EXPLODE! 

Remember, this is the same man who can put Pink and Lady GaGa to absoulute shame.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 28, 2009)

MJ dying kinda made me revaluate what I thought of him. I though he was just some fucked up recluse pop star who let fame get to him, but when I found out he died, and I sat down and looked at the facts, I'm really fucking sorry for him. His dick of a father pushed him to this point, and is the sole reason he became the damaged man he was. He never had a childhood, so he had to surround himself with children to make up for that. Admittidly, he was a terrible father, but who was he learning from?

I hope wherever he is now, that he is in a better place where he is accepted for who he is, and I hope his father is guilty for what he turned his son into.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Remember, this is the same man who can put Pink and Lady GaGa to absoulute shame.



Not to take away from MJ, but ^ is not that hard to do.


----------



## Luuk (Jun 29, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## liamh (Jun 29, 2009)

If pop music consisted of musicians even in the same ballpark as MJ, it would be a much better world for talented musicians.


----------



## demontamer (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the world has lost a great musical talent...hie private life is really a pain in the ass for everyone(even for his fans)...but anyway,the loss in musical and entertainment therms is really a void that noone could fill...


----------



## scorch15 (Jun 29, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Happens every time. Once someone dies, everyone becomes "fans".



What a stupid thing to say.

MJ already had millions and millions of fans around the globe. Just try to find an artist who has marked music in his generation (late 70's, 80's and early 90's) like he did. You won't find any. Those who are coming back to show him respect after years of not caring because of him not producing anything relevant music-related were already fans of him in the 80's and the 90's. It's not like they suddenly are fans of him. If I take myself as an example, I stopped listening and caring about MJ a long time ago, even if I still think his 2 first records are masterpieces. But to most people, his death is quite a surprise and a shocking one. You don't expect people to die that young. Many remembered how great he was as an artist and how influential he still is to so many people in the music business.

The media (and most probably the way his father educated him) turned him into a freakshow and everyone knows that. But IMO, when someone who was that important dies, you got to be respectfull and remember the good things he did. So that's why many "old" fans are "coming back" to express how grateful they are for the great entertainment MJ provided. They're not people that become fans all of a sudden.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 29, 2009)

R.I.P MJ! He will be missed.


----------



## oompa (Jun 29, 2009)

i just got back from the Peace & Love 5 day festival here in sweden and in the middle of Mötley Crue IIRC, some random chick runs up to me, grabs my shirt and goes MJ is dead. i thought it was some attempt to start a silly festival rumour and just waved her off.

at the end of the night when we all got back to our tents at the camping and turned our phones back on more or less at the same time there was a storm of 'text msg recieved' beeps and everyone went like "wow got a msg sayin MJ is dead". was kinda unreal, then we noticed that more or less the entire camping was playing playing MJ songs on their radios and whatnot.

the next day there was some memorial thingy goin on at the festival. later that night Chris Cornell played some bluesy version of Billie Jean during his show that was great.


----------



## Variant (Jun 30, 2009)

JMP2203 said:


> satriani here:




I bet you don't get the same sentiment out of him when Chris Martin dies.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 30, 2009)

Caught this on youtube and watched it its a little old now but I enjoyed watching it. Shows MJ and his actual character and stuff.

It pisses me off at the end of the last one where hes accusing him of being a sick pervert and keeps wording it to make it seem that way. You can tell after watching these videos that he was just trying to live the childhood he never had. Tucking a child into bed and having an innocent sleep over makes you a pedo when your 44.

Especially after watching that since I never really payed attention to the whole MJ thing when it happened I don't think he was ever capable of such a thing.

Just double click it to get to the other vids.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2009)

there was no way MJ was capable of paedophilia.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 30, 2009)

^ 

This guy who interviewed him in the videos

*Martin Bashir*  (just by watching his face you already want to punch him)

is a total fucking piece of shit...

He only wanted his moment of glory because he was about to retire and was trying to push the limits of Michael so that he would say something wrong...

Michael was such a kind generous person that he trusted this piece of shit 100%

The way it was filmed and his questions always trying to push Michael to say a wrong word, its total manipulation...

Like when he says do you prefer to make love or to climb up a tree 



Karma will get back to him....


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 2, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> ^
> 
> This guy who interviewed him in the videos
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more. I never once thought of him as guilty. Partly because the general public DID and I've had an unhealthy disdain for the general public since I've been a teenager. It's psychology 101 that someone robbed of the magic of childhood would try and recreate it any way he can. Even at 44. Look at neverland etc. He was just trying to live a childhood robbed of him by his Father. On a lighter note:


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

Now thats a fantastic cover! Perfectly in rythm, great vocals!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I never once thought of him as guilty. Partly because the general public DID and I've had an unhealthy disdain for the general public since I've been a teenager. It's psychology 101 that someone robbed of the magic of childhood would try and recreate it any way he can. Even at 44. Look at neverland etc. He was just trying to live a childhood robbed of him by his Father. On a lighter note:
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 2, 2009)

R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


>


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

The prison cover 

Play this cover and we will give you 10 years less time in prison....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah these are just getting ridiculous.....


----------



## DavyH (Jul 2, 2009)

I was just wondering how long it will take Dean to do a commemorative guitar..... the Dean Jackson ..... doesn't sound right, does it?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)

OMFG!!!!!!

I'm rating all of his videos 5 stars! 






His users channel!

YouTube - drkchaudhry's Channel







> Retired from own nursing home practice
> Author of a dozen books for medical students with free access online
> Developed horoscope software (free download), affiliate software, others
> Developed and manufactured medical laboratory equipment and reagents.
> ...


----------



## Spondus (Jul 2, 2009)

^ that was horrible :| what the hell?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

Has the human race degenerated that much that people are willing to subscribe to a Youtube channel for such atrocities?

Seriously, i feel bad for MJ!!!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 2, 2009)

Was the girl in the prison cover a dude? I'm pretty convinced it was.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

well...which continent do those "dudes" come from....if you can only see them from behind then you have no chances...

the key is the epyglote!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## cyril v (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## playstopause (Jul 7, 2009)

^

Very nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ +1

one of the best and nicest acoustic music i have heard in a long time!!!

thanks Cyril v


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

So is anyone gonna watch the live coverage of his memorial today?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 7, 2009)

This says it all.....

Steve Vai talking about Michael....


----------



## playstopause (Jul 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> So is anyone gonna watch the live coverage of his memorial today?



I am. Why the rolleyes?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm watching it now and I find it to be terribly sad....

Its horrible that he is no longer here....

The thing that really makes me mad is the medias who are now all nice and who cover it all...

Remember all the bull shit they put him true in his live? I hope nobody will forget this... ever......


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 7, 2009)

Man steve vai really never gets tired of hearing himself talk huh... Bet he just sits in front of the mirror for hours yakin away.

Anyway! I remember when that music video for scream came out I liked it. Good song and hilarious that the anime thing keeps popping up every so often.
Also hilarious is the fact that its really hard to tell the difference between Michael and Janet both their faces are so close to being the same its


----------



## playstopause (Jul 7, 2009)

I just heard that there's an estimated 1 billion people who watched the ceremony...

Even if you're not a fan, you have to admit that says a lot about how much he was loved worldwide and how influent he was.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 7, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I just heard that there's an estimated 1 billion people who watched the ceremony...
> 
> Even if you're not a fan, you have to admit that says a lot about how much he was loved worldwide and how influent he was.



^ This


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got home and saw all the highlights of the ceremony. Seeing his daughter made me incredibly sad.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I am. Why the rolleyes?



I just don't understand why it's being shown live on network TV. Believe me, I'm saddened by his passing, don't get me wrong. I just think that time could be served dealing with other things.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> I just don't understand why it's being shown live on network TV. Believe me, I'm saddened by his passing, don't get me wrong. I just think that time could be served dealing with other things.



Well there is a very sad reason as usual to this....

money money money money money

Now that the medias have put him down, made his life a total hell and killed him they will now defend him because its more rentable to talk about his innocence then his death 

So the ceremony brought thousands to them and they will keep on the legacy and use his name to make money 

I bet you anything that they will make a new movie about him, that they will come up with new ideas to keep his name clean now and to have the records sell even more.... 

*MEDIAS = Fucking bastards*


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 8, 2009)

look at elvis : "he" is still making millions but "he" is not benefiting from a cent (for obvious reasons), MJ will be the same, unfortunately and sadly.

I was in france and UK last week, i could not find a single MJ album for my gf (who wanted thriller) anywhere : HMV / Virgin / shopping centers, nothing...who is cashing in?


----------



## playstopause (Jul 8, 2009)

^

His estate (not his family).


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 8, 2009)

I was talking with somebody today and the Michael Jackson topic came up because I was in a music shop....

Anyway this guy started to tell me...

''Its Michael fault if he died, he chosed his death''

I was like WTF your talking about here?

He replied 

''Yeah by making his skin white he got into his drama problem stories....



I was like are you so uneducated that you have not even heard about Vitiligo????? You just read news papers and crap media like a total moron dont you? You really think that somebody can have his entire skin made white with a magical surgery operation??? 

Fucking idiot, I wanted to punch him right in his face....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Well there is a very sad reason as usual to this....
> 
> money money money money money
> 
> ...




Exactly man. I can understand how these people can be so blaitantly hyprocritic. They tormented him his whole life, took away all his privacy. They don't even stop on his funeral. Its disgusting. Exactly the same ting happened with Jade Goody. Apparently, he had 8 songs recorded that he was going to release on an album during the tour. Whether those get released or not I don't know, but I hope the money is used wisely.

IMO they killed him, because they made him paranoid, made him depressed and stressed and that had an effect on him for more than 20 years. Its no suprise he had a heart attack, I'm suprised he didn't sooner.

What we can do as musicians and fans, is show people we truly respect his legacy, and are aware of what he went through. He wasn't some freakshow of the media, he was a tormented being. If we appreciate his music, and teach others to really do the same, then MJ can rest in peace.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 8, 2009)

Martin Bashir


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I was like are you so uneducated that you have not even heard about Vitiligo????? You just read news papers and crap media like a total moron dont you? You really think that somebody can have his entire skin made white with a magical surgery operation???



As far as I am aware there is not a skin bleaching operation but there are various creams which exist that remove the pigment and gradually make you lighter and eventually white.
As for Vitiligo I've met people with it and everyone of them have it on their skin in a blotchy pattern similar to birthmarks all over the body and often in a weird purple shade nothing like what happened to M.J.



vampiregenocide said:


> Exactly man. I can understand how these people can be so blaitantly hyprocritic. They tormented him his whole life, took away all his privacy. They don't even stop on his funeral. Its disgusting. Exactly the same ting happened with Jade Goody. Apparently, he had 8 songs recorded that he was going to release on an album during the tour. Whether those get released or not I don't know, but I hope the money is used wisely.



I really think his family screwed up last night by putting the kids on TV as Michael made them wear masks to remain anonymous and protect them from the press, the masks let them have a normal life and socialize with other kids but now everyone has seen their face they have zero hope of privacy or a chance of a normal life anymore.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 8, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> As far as I am aware there is not a skin bleaching operation but there are various creams which exist that remove the pigment and gradually make you lighter and eventually white.
> As for Vitiligo I've met people with it and everyone of them have it on their skin in a blotchy pattern similar to birthmarks all over the body and often in a weird purple shade nothing like what happened to M.J.



Well since he was a public man exposed and has that problem it makes perfect sens that he would have used that cream to take away those white spots and even out the colour of his skin 

Would of been pretty ugly to see a white spot Michael Jackson no? 

It first started on his hand thats why he came up with his white glove idea...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

Martin Bashir is a cunt


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Martin Bashir is a cunt



I cant believe they made him speak up about the fact that the children took of the masks and that he finds this good.... 

Now just wait untill a psycho goes hunting them down...  

I bet the medias will love that....

That guy must be shot!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Well since he was a public man exposed and has that problem it makes perfect sens that he would have used that cream to take away those white spots and even out the colour of his skin
> 
> Would of been pretty ugly to see a white spot Michael Jackson no?
> 
> It first started on his hand thats why he came up with his white glove idea...



Yeah his make-up artist said that originally they just tried to darken the patches of skin but after a while there was so much they just had to make him whiter. He's obviously had treatment on his skin, but I think anyone would if they had to do what he did with a skin condition.

Unveiling the kids? Massive public ceremony? Bashir at the funeral? I'm pretty sure none of those things would've happened if MJ had any say in it.




hufschmid said:


> I cant believe they made him speak up about the fact that the children took of the masks and that he finds this good....
> 
> Now just wait untill a psycho goes hunting them down...
> 
> ...




Yeah, but naming two of your children after yourself is hardly a very good move if you want to draw them away from the media spotlight.

But yeah, Bashir is a douche.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 8, 2009)

Bashir and Joe Jackson need to keep quiet watch their backs and remain far away from the public eye as the media has made them the villains of the piece and in the eyes of some they are responsible for every single bad thing in Jackson's life.

Right now we are in fucked up times as apparently people have commited suicide over Jackson's death and seeing as Joe and Bashir are the figures of blame in all this it wouldn't shock me if they had death threats/people try kill them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Bashir and Joe Jackson need to keep quiet watch their backs and remain far away from the public eye as the media has made them the villains of the piece and in the eyes of some they are responsible for every single bad thing in Jackson's life.
> 
> Right now we are in fucked up times as apparently people have commited suicide over Jackson's death and seeing as Joe and Bashir are the figures of blame in all this it wouldn't shock me if they had death threats/people try kill them.



I think they probably have already had a heap load of death threats, and when the media cools down over MJ's death, they will no doubt come out with some sob story about how they are the victim and recieve threats to make a bit more money.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 10, 2009)

This may sound kinda strange coming from someone as metal as me but... my wife and I are big fans! Her more so than me. For some strange reason she started listening to MJ and nothing but MJ about 2 months ago. The night before he died one of my employees, who is not a fan at all, had a dream he was at Neverland Ranch! But it was a museum and MJ wasn't there, only a wax statue of him. Creepy. 

Nobody entertains like MJ. Nobody has ever danced like him and nobody ever will. His voice is amazing, and despite what the media made of him he was an angel among humans. He wasn't a child molester. I can't say this as fact but never once did I think he was guilty. He was naive, sensitive, childish, etc... and people took advantage of this. They knew that at the time he had more disposable income than almost anybody in the world and they knew he would settle out of court. They got his money and they ruined his life. Children are his world. He's spent MILLIONS helping children in need around the globe. Being the media and society made him into a monster he had to feel guilty about doing what makes him happy and that was being a child in the company of other children. 

Was he weird? FUCK yes he was!!! Doesn't make him a monster. Al Sharpton said it best to MJ's children at the memorial, "There was nothing strange about your daddy. It was strange what your daddy had to deal with, but he dealt with it." 

Michael loved the company of children because he is a child. His brain is still stuck in his childhood because he never had a childhood. He has sleepovers with children because it's something he was deprived of when he was a child. He loves the children that keep him company and he wants to give them what he never had while at the same time fulfilling his void of a childhood.

May he rest in piece and may the media go fuck themselves.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 10, 2009)

Very, very well said, Joe.


----------



## Effigy of Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll always remember Michael as one of those few artists who tried to make a bridge for people of different races. his ability to create memorable music that kinda branched out of genre boundaries at times.
i remember when we were kids, my friend and i would play air guitar to songs like "give in to me" thinking back on it, it was possibly his music that got me into the realms of heavier material cos i remember back in those days, i hated metal with a passion.
its awesome to have some common ground with people from other walks of life. not many musicians or singers could ever take credit for doing something like that.

looking at the circumstances he was in when growing up, i can completely understand why he became so disconnected from reality. unfortunitely, there is no room for adults with hearts of children because society will always find a way to taint every pure intention that someone else has.

I only wish that he could have seen the impact he made with his passing. i wonder if he felt rejected by everybody, towards the end. because of those child abuse accusations, he lost a lot of fans and the media that adored him so much, turned around to bite him like vicious dogs. i think in a round-about kind of way, these accusations led to his drug abuse to cope with the anxiety and stress and ultimately led to his death

my memories will be with the impact he left on me with his music and his film i grew up with as a child (moonwalker) its awesome to see other metalheads here who share their views during this time also


----------



## Korbain (Jul 16, 2009)

little late on this one, ain't been on this site in a while.

RIP MJ. All the positive things people have said here, sum up exactly what i would have said and how i feel. Totally devastated, loved his music, he was a one of a kind. No one could dance like him, no one could entertain aswell as him, his voice was amazing, and he was always giving to charity. 
I hope he is in peace now. I still can't believe he is gone, i grew up with him and his music, and his movie "moonwalker". Such a waste, the rehearsal video's of his upcoming tour showed he still had it, 
i can only hope a bunch of unreleased songs he spoke of will come out sometime.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 16, 2009)

Just fell into this here...

According to the person who wrote this blog post, this is how Michael would have looked like without surgery...

Le visage de Michael Jackson sans la chirurgie - Paperblog


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

just watched the entirety of Living With Michael Jackson on ITV. 

Martin Bashir is a dick, Michael was clearly a kind-hearted, well-humoured, clear-moraled guy.

a little bit fucked up? yeah sure.

but I guarantee that if someone else had his childhood and his life they'd probably be more fucked up.

Jackson had clear, exemplary morals and the whole child abuse thing was nothing more than a media stunt to make money.



Effigy of Sin said:


> looking at the circumstances he was in when growing up, i can completely understand why he became so disconnected from reality. unfortunitely, there is no room for adults with hearts of children because society will always find a way to taint every pure intention that someone else has.





I can't help but wonder if the world's rejection of Jackson (or should I say the media's) lead to his death. my gut says it did have something to do with it.

Jackson loved the world, but the world stopped loving him back. sounds like a good reason to die to me.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jul 16, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Just fell into this here...
> 
> According to the person who wrote this blog post, this is how Michael would have looked like without surgery...
> 
> Le visage de Michael Jackson sans la chirurgie - Paperblog


 
I thought he would have turned white even without the surgery? 

He said he had a skin disease which made him go white


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 16, 2009)

As explained, the computer which generated this fake picture took into account the 3 pictures on that blog post to generate this fake picture so this has nothing to do with the Vitiligo which Michael was suffering from....


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 16, 2009)

BTW



> This video is for all people who don't believe in Michael Jackson's skin disorded(vitiligo).


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 17, 2009)

Sad to see an artist pass before his time, especially at a young age, but why is Michael's death constantly on news/gossip shows 24/7 discussing every little thing from what color shoe laces he died in to what his mailman had for breakfast that morning?

How much more can they milk his death? its absurd, but then again, it's american TV...


----------

